# ASA AR1 Center CAP Size?



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone happen to know the exact measurements? If so please let me know!! So I can buy actual VW center caps and take off these eBay sticker ones that are pealing off >.< http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: ASA AR1 Center CAP Size? (r1ft)*

60mm diameter


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ASA AR1 Center CAP Size? (r1ft)*

Thanks, but you sure? I've been told way different from people!
This is the first to be told that its 60mm the rest are under.
I'm wanting to purchase vw centercaps! Any suggestions on where I can get these in this size?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: ASA AR1 Center CAP Size? (r1ft)*

Please supply the part number off the back of one of the spokes to verify what you have.


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ASA AR1 Center CAP Size? ([email protected])*

Alright, I'll do that here soon.


----------



## r1ft (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: ASA AR1 Center CAP Size? (r1ft)*

Anyone positive of the size maybe?


----------



## bboy_jon (Jan 19, 2010)

I know this is old, I just bought these wheels and am wondering about the center cap. I contemplated stickers but eh :/

Did you ever figure it out? I browsed through other forums regarding these wheels and I found the caps were 70 mm


----------

